# A la recherche du gadget qui tue pour Ipod Nano 8Go



## Sébastien-- (19 Octobre 2007)

Salut !! 

Mon frère a acheté un Ipod Nano 8Go la semaine dernière, et comme je l'aime beaucoup, je voudrais lui offrir quelque chose en relation avec ça. 
J'avais pensé à une housse en cachemire ou en soie mais je n'ai pas su trouver ça. 

Et selon vous, quel est le meilleur accessoire pour un Ipod Nano 8Go ? (URL welcome) 

Séb


----------



## vian (20 Octobre 2007)

Un MacBook !


----------



## jodido (20 Octobre 2007)

Question accessoire c'est légérement la mort en ce moment et pour les nano et pour les touch.
Les seuls trucs que j'ai vu c'est des housses en cuir (moche) et des docks


----------



## gyffral30 (20 Octobre 2007)

bonjour 

il me semble que j'ai vu a ma fnac, qu'il y avait des coques assez sympa (d&#233;ssin&#233 et des housses.

Mais par contre je ne sais pas si ils sont compatible avec ce modele :s


----------



## Eric27 (20 Octobre 2007)

Un pack de chaussettes






:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?productLearnMore=M9720


----------



## NightWalker (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Cette discussion est plus pour iGeneration...


----------

